# SuperDMZ/Halo Extreme on The Fat One



## fatsopower (Feb 25, 2012)

Short History - a few years ago I weighed over 500lbs - yes, you're reading that right-  hadn't done any exercise in forever (obviously), smoked like a chimney and ate like a hog - I could barely get out of a chair and looked like a blob of dough.
 I got the wake-up call one day and decided to get into some kind of healthy shape; understand that I never expect to look like a bodybuilder, or even close - I just want to look decent and feel well.
 Through consistent hard work 5-6 days a week, and sticking to a decent diet I gained a very decent amount of muscle and lost a tub load of fat - I am down to 321 lbs, with a a very decent lbm - measured through hydrostatic weighing. My ultimate goal is to reach 275lbs while trying to keep as much muscle as possible, or even possibly gain some. Btw, I am 6'2.5" and about 51.
 I am very happy with my strength level, but am always extremely paranoid about losing it if I get too strict on my diet.
My sessions consist of mostly compound exercises - I love squats and dedz - and the only real isolation work I do is for arms once a week, and not too much of that; every time I've tweaked something it was from iso moves. In all movements I try to go heavy for high reps while keeping good form and range of motion- although I am partial to partials when there's no gas left in the tank or to work on certain parts of the movement. I won't lift a weight that I can't get about 10 reps with, but I still stay decently heavy.
I don't follow conventional bb or pl rules - I just do what works for me.

My current diet - and I've tried EVER DIET, and they all work for a while - is my version of the warrior diet, or carb back-loading, or whatever you want to call it today. Low carb protein shakes all day - train late afternoon - followed by high carb protein shake - followed by 2 healthy "normal" sized well balanced meals. This works out great for me as I like to eat, but I don't like how I feel afterwards - so I'd rather just have protein drinks all day till I train - I've done this before for long stints and do not have a problem with energy - I actually enjoy the feeling- and I mostly train without pre workout mind freaking supps.

cardio - I either take an evening walk in the hills with a weighted vest - using anywhere between 25 to 85lbs - or I do the evil stairmaster, alternating speed intervals; but I hate the stairmaster of course!

*Supplements:*

*cycle* - 4-6 weeks
Super DMZ
Halo Extreme
Advanced Cycle Support
Ultra Male

additionally I take 3xC1000, 3xTaurine500, 3xFishoil/cla/primrose oil/MCTs/E400,2x LiverCare, 3xCranberry extract, bcaas, glutamine, etc
-----------------

*PCT*
Advanced Cycle Support
E Control
Formeron (if I go past a 4 week cycle, I will probably start this after week 4).
All the additional stuff mentioned above.
Clm 75/50/50/50

and for emergencies I have access if need be to nolva and adex


I hope to run on cycle for 4-6 weeks, depending on how I feel, etc.

I am not expecting to sit back and let the supps work miracles - I don't cheat on my diet and I sweat buckets in the gym - I just am doing this to get a little kick start again as my weight loss has stalled for a long time, and the only thing the doc can come up with is that I'm eating too little! So I am upping my cals, adding in these supps, and getting ready to kick some!

I am taking a before picture - and at the end of the run I will take another pic - by then I hope to feel good enough to post them both together! 

I hope to update my workouts daily - my diet will be almost the exact same thing every day so I wont bother repeating it.

Thanks for stopping by.  

Any and all suggestions are appreciated.

Starting tomorrow morning - very excited!


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chest Day*

never really got my strength back in my chest movements since I started training again, so I try to stick it at the beginning of my training week hoping to give it a little extra.

*Incline BB Press*
95x15
95x15
135x15
185x15
225x15
185x15

*Flat DB Bench* ( don't do much flat bench - always tweaking  my shoulders from it)
105s x10
90s x15
75s x20

*PecDec* - last 5 in each set are partials
stack (220) x15, x20, x25, x30

*Hammer Decline Press*
90 x15
180x15
140 x20

*Pushups*
3x10

and I was done!


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 27, 2012)

*Back Day*

*Conventional DL*
135x15
225x15
315x15
225x15
135x20

*T-Bar Rows*
3 plates x10
4 plates x15
5 plates x21
6 plates x25

*Bent Over Rows*
315x20
225x20
135x20

*DB Rows*
100s x15
130s x10
100s x20

*Cable Pull Downs* - full lean back
260 x10
240 x10
220 x10

and I was done!


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 28, 2012)

*Arms*

It's really supposed to be a recovery day with a few arms sets thrown in with my light cardio, but I felt really good and just kept going.
*
Preacher DB Curls*
35s, 45s, 55s x15 each

*Preacher EZ BB Curls*
55, 80, 90, 100, x15 each
55x25

*Straight BB Curls*
95x10
145x10
195x10 with immediate drop to
95x10

*DB Hammer Curls*
25s, 35s, 45s, 55s x 10 each

*Cable Lay Back Curls*- just for why not...
55, 70, 80 x15 each

*Close Grip Bench*
110x15
160x15
210x15
265x20 with immediate drop to
160x30

*OH CG Ext*
40, 70, 120, 140 x20 each

*Straight Dips* 
10,15,15

*V-Bar Press Downs*
short stack (95) x20, x30, x25

*Tri/Bi Supers* - straight through; no breaks-just 50lbs
*Tri Reverse Curls* 10x10
supered with
*High Cable EZ Curls* 10x10

and I was done!


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 29, 2012)

*Delts/Traps*

Had a good one today - felt unstoppable - either the supps are really kicking in, or maybe it's the 2.5 gallons of water I'm drinking every day! 

*Behind the Neck Presses*
95x20 x2
135x20
185x20
225x20
155x30

*Light Strict OHP*
135 x20 x5

*DB Shrugs* - pause and squeeze on top
warmup - 100s x20
then drop sets:
150s x20 / 100s x20
150s x25 / 130s x25
150s x30 / 100s x30
*
Hammer Plate Loaded Shrugs*
*front* and *back* super sets
8 total plates - 15/15
10 total plates - 15/15
12 total plates - 20/20

*Upright Rows* supered with *Front Raises*
135 x10/10 x3

and I was done!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 1, 2012)

*Leg Day*

*Squats*
225x10
315x5
405x8 (gassed???)
365x10
315x10
275x10

*Straight Leg DL*
135x10
225x10
315x10

*Leg Press* - paused
14 total plates x15
18 total plates x15
18 total plates x25
18 total plates x30

and I was done!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 2, 2012)

*Lats (again) and Squats*

[Although I worked heavy back already this week, I've been putting in an extra day for lats, just to work on pull up movements - I feel like a total wuss that I can't do a proper pull up from ded hang - I don't accept my weight as an excuse, and it can't be a direct strength problem, because on plate Hammer pull downs, I can easily do 6 plates a side for 20...???]

*Pull Up Negatives*
5x10

*Assisted Pull Ups*
5x15

*Straight Cable Pull Downs *
5x10

*Iso Plate Hammer Pull Downs*
5x10

*Lat press Downs*
5x15

*Squats* - jff
230 x 7 sets x10

and I was done!

end of week one - can't judge anything yet, especially since I've read so many posts so I can't tell what is placebo and what is real yet  -I can definitely say that I feel good and solid, and I'm really hitting it in the gym!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 2, 2012)

that is such an accomplishment to lose that much weight


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 3, 2012)

fsoe said:


> that is such an accomplishment to lose that much weight


Thanks - much appreciated. I keep having to remind myself of that every time I realize how much work I still have ahead of me....


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 4, 2012)

*Chest*

*Starting Week 2*
Speed session - lighter weights but more sets/reps, and extremely short breaks. I don't feel like after a heavy session, but I still feel wore out!


*Incline Bench*
95x20 x2
135 x10 x10

*Flat Bench*
185 x10 x10

*Decline Bench*
225 x10 x10

*PecDec*
stack (220) x25, x30, x30

*Lite Pull Overs*
3x10

and I was done!


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 4, 2012)

IMO I would have just used the HaloEx. SDMZ will add weight while HaloEx will get you shredded. 

But how do you feel with the combo? And how many caps a day are you taking of the two?

And man that is awesome you took action that most likely saved your life. At 51 and the weight you were at theres no doubt in my mind you woundnt have many years left. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> IMO I would have just used the HaloEx. SDMZ will add weight while HaloEx will get you shredded.
> 
> But how do you feel with the combo? And how many caps a day are you taking of the two?
> .........
> ...


Thanks and much appreciated.
I asked, read, and snooped around for a while till I settled on this combo. I'm following the regular dosing of 2ed for each one. I can definitely say that so far I've been feeling good, training has been solid, and I feel almost a constant "pump" - I know there's a placebo effect, but I have convinced myself that I'm beginning to seem some definition between my delts and bis!
Thanks!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 5, 2012)

*Back Day*

I have gained an abnormal amount of weight in such a short time - I don't feel bloated, I've been taking my taurine, and I'm seeing hints of definition, so I don't know what it is. If it keeps up I'll probably drop to 1 SuperDmz ed, while keeping the Halo Ext at 2ed.

*Bent Over Rows* - 90 degree style/full stretch with pause at the bottom
135x15
225x15
315x10
365x10
225x25

*T-Bar* -full stretch with pause at the bottom
3plates x20
4plates x20
5plates x20
6plates x25

*DB Rows*
90s x20
125s x15
110s x20

*Hammer Iso Rows*
100 per side x10
145 per side x15
170 per side x15

*Cable Low Rows* - close grip
stack (260) x10, x15, x20
and 1 drop set for 60 total reps

and I was wore out!


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 6, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> I have gained an abnormal amount of weight in such a short time - I don't feel bloated, I've been taking my taurine, and I'm seeing hints of definition, so I don't know what it is. If it keeps up I'll probably drop to 1 SuperDmz ed, while keeping the Halo Ext at 2ed....
> 
> ....and I was wore out!



The SDMZ will do that. Thats what I was saying. taking one a day isnt worth it IMO. I would drop the SDMZ, save it for another cycle and Go to 75-100mg of the HaloEx. 

Your strength will continue to rise but your weight wont imo. but thats relative because in fact it always comes down to diet. Ive used sdmz for both cutting and bulking. but Im younger and have more musle mass but in your case your body hasnt changed its metabolic rate yet, its getting there so dont give up and stop. Also your muscle mass isnt at the point where your body will start burning more calories. 

Let me ask you, are you eating any oats in the AM? That'll help you with energy levels through most of the day. 

One other thing. Im not sure if I said this but if you can find a heart rate monitor, the kind that straps around your chest, look for the brand "Polar" and do 20-25mins of the stepper machine AFTER lifting you will burn more fat. 

I say this because, the first step your body goes through for energy is the glycogen/glucose in the muscles, then it goes to your glucagon reserves in your liver. Then after all that has been used up it then goes to stored fats. 

So at your age, 51 with an exertion rate of 60%, 65% and 70% to burn fat your heart rate should be between 101bpm-118bpm. I know it seem really low but fat is burned at low levels of exertion. Its hard to believe but its true.  and everyone is different at this formula is due to your age. if you were to maintain a higher HR you wont burn fat, but calories and increase you heart and lung strength, which is good too.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 6, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> The SDMZ will do that. Thats what I was saying. taking one a day isnt worth it IMO.* I would drop the SDMZ, save it for another cycle and Go to 75-100mg of the HaloEx.*
> 
> .............


so you are saying that when I drop the SuperDMZ I can up the HaloExt to 3-4 a day? (Btw, thanks for all the other info - much appreciated)


----------



## banker23 (Mar 6, 2012)

mind-blowing job on the fat loss fatso! did you do that all on your own or did you have a personal trainier help you get started? That is huge progress bro especially mind-blowing at your age! 

Most people say the deck is stacked against you once you get past 40 and haven't maintained reasonable health.

I need to get serious about cutting down some after reading that!

Is this your first run of a PH?


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 6, 2012)

banker23 said:


> mind-blowing job on the fat loss fatso! did you do that all on your own or did you have a personal trainier help you get started? That is huge progress bro especially mind-blowing at your age!
> 
> Most people say the deck is stacked against you once you get past 40 and haven't maintained reasonable health.
> 
> ...


Thanks! In my younger years I trained seriously for a while, so once I re-committed, I managed to find the groove. 

I considered taking a personal trainer for a while just for giggles, but then I looked around the gym and saw that the trainers were basically competing with each other who could come up with the weirdest stuff!

I've tried some PH products - but nothing seems to have the "kick" this stuff has - 

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 6, 2012)

freaky solid pump today - felt goooood! The weights felt lighter too; so I'm thinking - even if it's all in my head, who cares - I get to push some weights and feel good!
*
Triceps*

*Close Grip Bench* - from chest up
65x20
95x20
135x15
185x15
225x15
155x25

*Cable OH Ext*
70x15
100x15
110x15
1 drop set for 60 reps

*V-Bar Press Downs*
short stack(95) x25, x30, x25
1 drop set for 60 reps


*Biceps and Forearms*

*Preacher EZ Curls*
70x20x2
95x15
105x15
115x15

*DB Hammer Curls*
25s, 35s, 45s, 55s, x10 each
*
Cable Curls*
down the stack - straight through
11 sets x10 reps


*Tri/Bi supers* - straight through - no breaks - just 50lbs
*Drag Curls* - 10x10
*OH Ext* - 10x10

and I was done!


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 6, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> so you are saying that when I drop the SuperDMZ I can up the HaloExt to 3-4 a day? (Btw, thanks for all the other info - much appreciated)



Its up to you but most have responded well to 75mg as their sweet spot. And 100mg as the max by what Ive read on this forum. 

Im going to run it 75-100mg this summer.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 7, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Its up to you but most have responded well to 75mg as their sweet spot. And 100mg as the max by what Ive read on this forum.
> 
> Im going to run it 75-100mg this summer.


  Thanks for your input - much appreciated


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 7, 2012)

*Delts and Traps*

felt really in control of the weights today - pushed full controlled rom - I'm just feeling stronger, like I own the weights - you know what I mean...

Really burned my delts - didn't go as heavy as usual, but upped the sets - still feel the burn and the pump

*Seated Presses *
45x20 x2
95x20
115x20
135x20
and then I got a little carried away...
185 x5x10
165 x5x10
135 x5x10


*BB Shrugs* - pause on top
225x20
315x20
405x20
495x20

*Close Grip BB Shrugs*
315x25
225x25

*DB Presses* - single arm
70s x3x10
50s x2x20

*Rear Delt Machine* - 5x10

*Side Delt Machine* - 5x10

and I was done - 

I don't do a lot of laterals and such for 2 reasons: always used to tweak something, and I'd rather put my all into presses


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 9, 2012)

*Squat Day*

Mixed it up a little today - hadn't done box squats in a while, decided to kick some in after doing some effort squats. Truth be told, can't really call them "effort" squats, cause I was really in the groove, and it was all smooth.

*Squats*
225x5
225x5
315x5
405x5
455x5

*Touch and Go Box Squats *
365x10
365x10
315x15
275x20


*DL* - from about 6-8" off the ground
135x15
225x10
315x10
405x10

*Assisted Pull Ups *for funnsies
3x10

and that was enough for today


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 11, 2012)

*Chest Day*

Had a good one - solid reps, short breaks, great burn and pump.

*Reverse PecDec* - warm up
3x15

*Incline BP*
45x15
95x15
135x20
185x20
225x20

*Flat BP* - full 2 second pause on chest
135x10
185x10
155x10

*PecDec*
stack (220) x25, x25, x30

*Hammer Decline Press*
100x15
190x15
240x15
1 peel off set for 60 total reps

and I was done

Started formeron today - 2 pumps ed


----------



## nacnac972 (Mar 11, 2012)

Impressive journey,keep it up.So no sides from the SDMz?I have a bottle on the shelf for the future.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 11, 2012)

nacnac972 said:


> Impressive journey,keep it up.So no sides from the SDMz?I have a bottle on the shelf for the future.


Thanks - no sides 2 weeks in, other than a slight amount of water, which might just be from my diet - but my strength and training is on point, and I'm feeling good.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 12, 2012)

*Back Day*

In the "zone" today - had a good one...*

90 Degree Bent Over Rows* 
135x20
225x15
315x25
370x20

*Single DB Rows*
90s x20
115s x20 
100s x20

*Reverse Grip Yates Rows*
290x15
290x15
200x20

*Leaning Pull Downs* 
260 (stack) x10, x15, x10

*Cable Low Rows* - great finisher
200 x5 x10

and I was done!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 13, 2012)

*Just Arms*

Wicked pump - great feeling!*

Triceps*

*Close Grip Flat BP*
95x20
95x20
135x20
185x20
225x25
155x20

*Incline Close Grip Skullz*
45x15
65x15
85x15
105x15

*OH Ext*
70x20
120x15
130x10

*V-Bar Press Downs*
short stack (95) x3 x25


*Biceps*

*DB Preachers*
30x15
55x15
65x15

*EZ Bar Preachers*
80x10
90x10
105x10
80 x5x10
65 x5x10

*Close Grip Cable Curls* - up the stack
9x20

*Iso Cable Curls* - no break between sets 
7x15

and I was _*pumped!*_


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 13, 2012)

GREAT job and amazing dedication.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 13, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> GREAT job and amazing dedication.


Thank you!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 14, 2012)

*Delts and Traps*

Warmed up with tons of light front/side/rear raises

*Seated Presses*
95x15
95x15
135x15
185x15
165 - 5x10
145 - 5x10

*Lite Strict OHP*
135 - 10x10

*DB Shrugs*
150s x20, x25, x25

*Hammer Plate Loaded Shrugs*
12 total plates:
*front shrugs* - 3x15
_supered with_
*rear shrugs* - 3x15

*Hammer Plate Loaded Paused Shrugs* - 2 count pause
14 total plates:
*front shrugs* - 1x20
_supered with_
*rear shrugs* - 1x20

pretty decent burrrrn going in my delts and traps!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 15, 2012)

*Squats - volume day*

short leg session - but wore out _and _pumped*

Squats*
225x10
315 - 5x10
275 - 5x10

The SuperD pump was in full effect, but I decided to do some leg presses anyhow - really tough squeezing into the leg press with hammies all pumped!

*Leg Presses* - 2 count pause on bottom
12 total plates x15
14 total plates x15
16 total plates x15
18 total plates x15 paused, _plus _15 regular reps

*Single Leg Presses* - really hate these, so I decided to do some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




6 plates - x20, x25, x20


and that was enough for me


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice man. Keep it up! So how much longer on cycle are you? What's your weight at? Are you taking before and after photos? Not for us but for yourself. Or even measurements? Have you done a bf% check?

I am curious to know how and what your diet has been like. I read what kind of diet youre on but Im wondering if you can give some examples of meals.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 16, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Nice man. Keep it up! So how much longer on cycle are you? What's your weight at? Are you taking before and after photos? Not for us but for yourself. Or even measurements? Have you done a bf% check?
> 
> I am curious to know how and what your diet has been like. I read what kind of diet youre on but Im wondering if you can give some examples of meals.



I have one more week of SuperDmz, and then I'll decide whether to stick with HaloExt for another 2 weeks , or just switch to pct. (probably the latter - don't want to push it the first "cycle"). I have photos from the start and I will take more at the end. I've gained a serious amount of weight - some of it being water, which I dropped a lot of after kicking in formeron at the end of week 2.

my diet is exactly the same every day - except for one "cheat" meal a week - whey and healthy oils till after my workout; then whey with 2 cups of whole grain carbs -  then a high carb/ lean protein meal later on - which I usually split into 2. all carbs  are complex - no simple carbs are sugars at all except for a half a cup or so of raisins or cranberries post workout.

I'm feeling stronger and I see clear noticeable differences in muscle appearance, which is crazy after only 3 weeks!

I appreciate you stopping by.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 16, 2012)

*some Lats*

usually a recovery day - meaning some abs and cardio -  but I've been working a little extra on the "pull up" muscles, so I can stop feeling like such a wuss!

All movements were done highly controlled and painfully sloooow, with a real good stretch.

*Reverse PecDec*
5x10

*Pull Ups* - just negatives 
5x10

*Assisted Pull Ups*
3x10 

*Cable Pull Downs* - no lean
3x10

*Plate Loaded Iso Pull Downs*
3x15

*Straight Arm Press Downs*
3x20

and that was enough


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 18, 2012)

*Change in stack*

I wussed out and dropped 1 SuperDmz yesterday- what can I say, this stuff is STRONG! I was walking around all day with insane pumps and the scale was edging up constantly. I've knocked out some water weight but my strength and control is still way higher than when I started. I decided to go on pct after this week - enough for my first cycle back. Btw, I can unequivocally state that this stuff is the real deal! However, next time (yes, I'm planning next time already ) I'm gonna run just straight Halo Ext for a while just to see what happens - and I think I might be able to handle it better, if not even longer....


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 18, 2012)

*Chest Day*

*Reverse PecDec* - down the stack (great warm up!)
5x10

*PecDec* - down the stack
7x15

*Flat Bench*
135x15
185x15
225x10
275x10 
225x20

*Incline Bench*
165 - 5x10
135 - 5x10

*Hammer Decline Press*
190 - 5x10

*Wide Machine Press*
5x10

felt great - strong, pumped, and a real burn


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 19, 2012)

*Close Grip T-Bar*
1Plate x10
2Plates x10
3Plates x10
4Plates x10

*Wide Grip T-Bar*
5Plates x10
6Plates x10
7Plates x10

*Bent Over Rows*
250x10
300x10
350x10

*Leaned Back Pull Downs*
stack x10, x10, x20

*Rope Low Rows*
stack x10, x15, x20

and I was done

just as a side note - the 7 plate t-bar felt easier and more "solid" than ever before


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 20, 2012)

*Cardio and Stuff*

"Recovery day" - cardio, abs, dips, and some pull ups - sort of full body light session. Worked hard, but didn't really push it. Back to "real" training tomorrow.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 21, 2012)

*Delts,Traps,Tris*

*Reverse PecDec* - down the stack
x20, 20, 15, 10, 10

*Seated Presses*
95x15
95x15
135x15
175x10
195x15

*Lite Strict Overhead Presses*
135 - 10x10

*Plate Loaded Shrugs* - about 4-5 second pause on top
4, 6, 8, 8, 8 total plates x10 each
*
Close Grip Bench*
135x10 x2
185 - 10x10

didn't go heavy, but it was work!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 28, 2012)

Have been sticking to my diet and training - but I haven't logged because I've been on the road, so I've been basically sticking to pushups (straight/incline/decline), pull up negatives, bw rows, step ups (very difficult on a motel bed!), etc - and throwing in some isometrics and odd object lifts; nothing too interesting. I'm slowly peeling the bloat I gained - I definitely gained strength on cycle and it seems that I lost some fat - will have a better idea after pct.

It had been scary for a bit - I actually hit 360lbs after starting at about 321lbs - but I am now back to 338.
I might actually get to hit a gym tomorrow - so I'll probably go for a lighter full body session...


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 29, 2012)

*training in the Smith - full body*

at 337lbs - I think that I'm done with the water weight and should hold on to some muscle now while continuing to try to cut some fat - gym today was a MADHOUSE so I "scheduled" myself into the Smith machine for almost all of the session (don't you hate when people do that?). 

*Smith*


bench 
close grip bench 
incline bench 
seated press 
bent over rows 
shrugs 
squats 
 *all for 5x10*



assisted pull ups - 5x10 
preachers - 5x10 
 
and that about covered it. I don't like using the Smith much because it locks me into it's path - but you do what you gotta do, and it was definitely a full body session.


----------

